# Attaching a HB lure



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi All

Is it OK to use a small snap swivel to attach a HB lure to your line? Would it degrade its 'action' a great deal? Haven't used HBs much 

Cheers
John


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I use them, makes it easy to quickly change them and becasue I use braid I use a 1-2 meter leader and if I didn't use the swivel I would have to change the leader after every trip or two.

it might add a little more weight to the front of the lure, not a bad thing in my opinion.......and when I watch the action it doesn't seem to affect it.

What do others do?

Ash


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

depends on the lure i guess, 
large cod lures which wobble wide probably not, however using one on a small shimmying lure like an sx40 might have a negative effect,

just trial and error mate, 
watch the way it swims and make a judgement from that


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi,

I use them ALL the time.

I may have lost 2 or 3 fish ever due to snap faliure.
I wont say how many have been lost due to impatience, hook failure, line failure (see impatience), busted off, etc.......

For Soft plastics , small HB's, poppers: I Use a Fas Snap or Small snap

For Small HB's, Poppers, Med HB: Small Snaps or Med Snap

For Med - Large HB's: Med snap or Larger Coastlock snap

There are some great Japanese snaps coming out that have amazing strength for the size.

At the moment I rate highly......

Small: Fas snaps in Med and Large (2-12lb line)
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20293&hasJS=true

Medium: Decoy round snaps (6-20lb line)
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=535

Large: Decoy Egg snaps (20lb+)
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=536

Only issue is that these can be a little fiddly with some lures as they are quite small.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I tried the FasSnaps in my early days of bream fishing. However I found that I was losing them and lures at a great rate due to snagging up. Also, while the small FasSnaps don't seem to affect the lure action they can be as fiddly to replace a lure or jighead as cutting the knot and retying. Indeed, I can retie a loop knot faster than I can replace a lure on the snap and with less chance of hooking myself.

As for leader, I regard it as a consumable. It gets scrapes and knicks so is constantly being shortened regardless of lure changes. I tie on 2-3m and with luck it will last four or five trips.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

On larger or less 'fussy' fish (flathead, tailor, pike) using a snap swivel doesnt seem to make any difference, however on finicky fish such as bream or bass I'd say it would seriously reduce the amount of strikes you get.

I always tie my leader directly to the lure. Yes, i need to replace the leader every few trips but an albright knot only takes me 2 minutes and I carry spare spools of leader on the yak so it's not really a big deal for me.

I'm also reasonably happy that my lure or sp will be presented as 'naturally' as possible, hopefully leading to more hookups.


----------

